# Apps for iPad?



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone have any cool apps for iPad ? For bids or invoices. Or anything plumbing


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

iDispatcher


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's a couple more I have on my iPad.

Penultimate
2Do
PlumbingZone


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im buying one tomorrow. I was browsing around, and they seem to have some pretty cool aps for plumbers. One in particular had all the formula's, and all the code for International code. Very cool. Should look pretty damn professional with customers and inspectors.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Mine has worked real well for me. I am doing an apartment complex renovation and keeping tabs on each unit is much easier.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Im buying one tomorrow. I was browsing around, and they seem to have some pretty cool aps for plumbers. One in particular had all the formula's, and all the code for International code. Very cool. Should look pretty damn professional with customers and inspectors.


Read the comments about the Code App, seems it doesn't have all of the Code downloaded for some reason.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Got the level that I can use to set sinks with


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I bought my Ipad today. Very cool device. Got the PZ ap on there, and a couple of others. Was reading about the one from Intuit for quickbooks, seems there are some functions not available that would be nice to have. On the go invoicing/sales reciepts. Double entry is a PITA and hopefully for $11.00 a month, they will fix it the right way. Anyhow, Have a slight issue with the PZ ap right now, the screen is white with a blue bar up top, and a refresh button down below, but can not seem to get it back to the PZ forum list. Probably something stupid on my end.

I bought the 16G with 3G, a screen protector, case and "mobile me" software to sync all my other devices. close to $750.00 out the door. 

One cool feature I like incase some prick gets sticky fingers is the "find my Ipad". Getting the mount for it in my truck for the maps. My GPS unit is outdated, and having that bigscreen for poor old eyes will be great.

Hopefully all my manufacuters are working on some aps or digital catalogs for the thing. Nice to just have that one device in my truck for all the books that one would have to carry around for this trade. I see great potential with this device, and very glad i own it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I got the Hammer app for mine... :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I got the Hammer app for mine... :laughing:


Hammer?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hammer?


Yes but the phone stopped working the first time i used it. :laughing:


----------



## alongston (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish the iPad would have a camera. Then I would be able to finally have everything in one place. Maybe in a future version, I'll hold out for it until they have that feature.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

alongston said:


> I wish the iPad would have a camera. Then I would be able to finally have everything in one place. Maybe in a future version, I'll hold out for it until they have that feature.


It should be out in 2011.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Got a new app today. "Sign and Send" app. Basically, if you are emailed a PDF that requires a signature, and need to sign and send back, this is the app for you. You can open the PDF and it gives you the option to open in "sign and send". Open it up, sign it with your stylus, and send it right back. Boom. Done. Super awesomeness.


----------



## markltguy (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm looking into the I Pad as well. Where is a good reasonable place to purchase one?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

markltguy said:


> I'm looking into the I Pad as well. Where is a good reasonable place to purchase one?


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Corys812 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just got an iPad a few weeks ago and have gotten it set up for work fairly well. The one thing I'm missing is an app to keep track of parts and inventory. 

I work during the week for a master plumber and at night and on the weekends for myself. Some of my apps work well with my day job and some are for my jibs.

Invoice2go lite - I was able to set up my company logo and it will mail and print invoices easy....great app

iBooks - this app comes with the iPad and can be used to import PDFs for offline viewing. I have a ton of PDFs already like the burnham heating helper, manuals for boilers and venting tables fixture catalogs etc. Any PDF that you may need to reference can be imported to iBooks from safari. I need to find a way to rename PDFs if anyone has any suggestions on how to do that let me know. 

Hours tracker - cool app to keep track of hours spent on jobs and can handle lots of jobs. Will round up time to nearest (whatever you set it up to round to) can also specify hourly rate. 

I still need an app for parts and inventory though so suggestions are appreciated.

The new iPad just came out the other day too and it has a double speed processor and two cameras for the post that was wanting such things.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

corys812 said:


> i just got an ipad a few weeks ago and have gotten it set up for work fairly well. The one thing i'm missing is an app to keep track of parts and inventory.
> 
> i work during the week for a master plumber and at night and on the weekends for myself. Some of my apps work well with my day job and some are for my jibs.
> 
> ...


 
Oh boy here we go.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are some apps that I find to be useful on my iPad.

GoodReader : I use this for viewing my PDF files and pictures. The advantage with this program is that it let's you have a file system on the iPad. I can now arrange my documents into different folders to make it much easier to find them quickly.

Dropbox : A highly useful program that I have running on all of my computers. Dropbox makes it very easy to backup and sync your files between different computers. You set up folders, and anything that gets saved in those folders gets uploaded to the cloud, and then downloaded to any of your other computers. I don't have to worry about a hard drive crashing or a computer getting stolen, because all my important data is on several other devices, as well as on the Dropbox servers.

Penultimate : I hate taking notes on paper because I always seem to misplace them. I ordered a pen for my iPad, and have been entering all my notes in this program since. It let's me stay very organized.

Pocket Informant HD : This is a much better calendar app then any of the other ones that I have tried. I run this on all my mobile devices, and they all get synced to my Outlook at home. I can quickly search through my appointments from the last five years.

Quick Sale : I haven't gotten this one set up exactly the way I want it yet, but so far it seems like it will do a good job of tracking inventory. You can also use it to do invoicing from if you want.

Pages and Numbers : Some times you to need to view or edit a spreadsheet or Word document when you are away from your computer. These apps are the only reliable way to do it on the iPad.


----------

